# Oem or aftermarket rims?



## Inline4_driver (Jul 23, 2010)

Definitely going to get rims for this car. I've seen a few different pics of the Cruze with different rims and I really like it.


----------



## naazlee (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree there are wide range of options readily available in the market and they can fit in. Just that gotta be careful while its fixed just to ensure the safety. I guess professional would do it pefectly. I am sure after that the car would be beautiful. Do share your views with us...


----------



## smithz (Aug 12, 2010)

my friend just upgrade to be "19 and lowering springs....looks sweet. he is using aftermarket wheels/rims.


----------



## Crystal_Red_Cruze (Apr 12, 2011)

cruze-control said:


> the oem rims arent really doing it for me. do any of you plan on getting aftermarket rims as soon as you buy the car? im thinking of some nice 18" rims with a little bit of dish to it. how about you guys?


I think the rims on my Eco Cruze are awesome!:th_coolio:


----------



## oldtymer (Jun 22, 2011)

*ECO Cruze Alloy rims*

Are the ECO Cruze alloy rims made out of aluminum? or what is the alloy?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

forged aluminum


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Would LOVE to put these on my Cruze...


http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5027/5593290825_63995e6d71_z.jpg


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

By the way, those are 20" Motegi MR 107's.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Would LOVE to put these on my Cruze...
> 
> 
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5027/5593290825_63995e6d71_z.jpg


Those aren't too bad, but they don't list those wheels with a 105 bolt circle. Any more details on that particular car?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

The guy owns a shop, so he probably bought blanks and drilled them or changed the PCB. It would cost $3000 USD for me to do these rims and some tires with them custom drilled- I already looked into it. I am more than happy to pay that, but I need to have it first. I actually photoshopped the Cruze the way I want mine to look using the picture of the Cruze with the Road Runs body kit.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

I dig the Volt wheels, very cool polished five spoke and similar build to the ECO wheel, wish I could swap.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Stock is stock even if it does look good.
Aftermarket all the way!


----------

